# Climbing Mount Kenya



## Dominic Frost (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi all

I am climbing mount Kenya in May to raise money for Diabetes UK. I have also writing a blog about my training and how I will change my insulin regime to get me to the submit. The whole point is to raise money but also to create a blueprint for other to follow. 

If of interest please go to my site www.runningsweetonkenya.com 

Thanks and please pass on to anyone who maybe interested! 

Regards 
Dom


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Dom, welcome to the group....

That sounds like a fantastic trip, enjoy it.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Dominic Frost. Have a look round Runsweet website eg http://www.runsweet.com/diabetes-and-sport/high-altitude-trekking/


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2016)

GOOD for "U" Dominic ! . Good luck


----------



## Ditto (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello Dominic. Sounds like a fabulous expedition.


----------

